# Sapphire crystal replacement for Citizen EcoDrive?



## LisandroP (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello. A few months ago i've purchased a beautiful Citizen EcoDrive Infusion BN0030-54E. This is a *great* looking diver watch, sturdy, complete with EcoDrive movement and 300mts rating. I love it.

Thing is, i've found the crystal (like most Citizens) to be *very* scratch prone. I've been pondering about having it replaced with a sapphire one, and since i'm travelling to Omaha, NE in the near future, i was wondering - does anyone know a good shop where i could have the crystal replaced? How much could i expect this operation to cost me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jollymann (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a very good question. But I've had Seikos (Kinetics) for years with the same crystal material as far as I know, and I've not seen those as scratch prone. If it turns out to be a problem with Citizen, that's an answer I'd like for myself.

Maybe I just bash my watches around less than other people. Or just use the G-Shocks more for the sportier stuff.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

I know I've read on here plenty of times that people send them to Citizen for Sapphire upgrades and it usually runs around $100...now I'm not sure if you have to send them to citizen or not, but that seems to be the favorable route people around here are taking, maybe its tough to source a crystal from someone other that citizen? not sure maybe someone else can chime in on this


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, the only models for which COAS will replace a mineral crystal with sapphire are the Skyahwk AT and the 2100 Chrono. But you may want to contact COA and see if a sapphire crystal is available for your watch. I sent my Skyhawk AT to COA for sapphire and was very pleased with the result. Cost was about $85, and included new gaskets, pressure check and other services. I believe COA is the way to go if a sapphire crystal is available for your watch.


----------



## LisandroP (Feb 5, 2010)

Jollymann said:


> That's a very good question. But I've had Seikos (Kinetics) for years with the same crystal material as far as I know, and I've not seen those as scratch prone. If it turns out to be a problem with Citizen, that's an answer I'd like for myself.


Well, it's not like i'm too rough on my watches - i just wear them on every ocassion. I managed to made a few (but noticeable) scratches on the glass from accidents on everyday use. Never had such issues with sapphire...


----------



## LisandroP (Feb 5, 2010)

MID said:


> To the best of my knowledge, the only models for which COAS will replace a mineral crystal with sapphire are the Skyahwk AT and the 2100 Chrono. But you may want to contact COA and see if a sapphire crystal is available for your watch. I sent my Skyhawk AT to COA for sapphire and was very pleased with the result. Cost was about $85, and included new gaskets, pressure check and other services. I believe COA is the way to go if a sapphire crystal is available for your watch.


I contacted the South American offices and was told there's no sapphire replacement for that particular model - only the stock mineral glass one. I'll try with COA, but my chances are slim, so i was wondering if a third party shop who could do the replacement exists. I think the crystal size is standard, but rather thick (due to the 300mts rating).


----------



## ibdilbert (Feb 17, 2010)

Also looking for a sapphire crystal for my skyhawk, here is the reply I got back just a few mins ago.

---------------------------

Thank you for your inquiry.

There is not a sapphire crystal available for your model.

If you want to order a mineral crsytal, if you are located in the United
States, to order parts such as links, bands, pins etc. or determine part
availability and cost, please contact our Customer Service department
direct at (800) 321-1023 xt. 4234 or (310) 532-8463 xt. 4234, Monday
through Friday, 7:00am to 3:45pm Pacific Time.

When calling, be sure to have the model number or caseback number
available. The caseback number is located on the back of the watch and
begins with four digits, a hyphen, followed by six to seven digits (i.e.
5555-5555555). Please note the number may contain letters.

If you are located outside the United States, please visit
http://www.citizenwatch.jp/network/index.html for a listing of Authorized
Service Centers.

Sincerely

Customer Service
Citizen Watch Company of America
1000 W. 190th Street
Torrance, CA 90502

website: www.citizenwatch.com
email: [email protected]
Telephone: 800 321 1023 ext. 4234


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

ibdilbert said:


> Also looking for a sapphire crystal for my skyhawk, here is the reply I got back just a few mins ago.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Well that is just a lie because my Skyhawk AT has a sapphire crystal. Unless you have an older model or something.


----------



## ibdilbert (Feb 17, 2010)

I think mine is about 8 or 9 years old. Its a C650-Q02497, what is yours?


----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh then there might not be. Mine is a new Skyhawk AT. The Japanese promaster version that has a sapphire crystal.


----------



## ibdilbert (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## c7aea (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks like it has seen some better days.

This is the new AT (it is also the japanese version which looks the same as the US) But along with the sapphire crystal it also has a DLC coating and a little better clasp.


----------



## LisandroP (Feb 5, 2010)

ibdilbert said:


> Also looking for a sapphire crystal for my skyhawk, here is the reply I got back just a few mins ago.
> 
> (...)


Bummer :-( I've been trying to find a watchmaker willing to replace it with a generic sapphire crystal and had no luck so far.


----------



## ibdilbert (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually its seen some GREAT days! b-) Now with it a bit fogged over with welding spots and scratches, its not seeing those days anymore. With a new crystal maybe I'll buy some life out of it again. 

As you can see I'm a bit rough on watches, and to be honest, I've been able to keep this watch longer than any other watch I've ever owned. 

Your watch has a very nice sporty yet classy look. I very much like that design a bit more than mine. I will keep an eye out for a good deal on an AT, I'd very much like to have one someday.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Absolutely correct ...*

COA will only replace a crystal with sapphire if the watch is originally offered that way. I sent my Promaster to them last week and 
they will do it because it is offered in the marketplace both ways (Sapphire & Mineral).

They turned me down on a sapphire replacement for my Chronotime A/T. Even though the same watch is available in sapphire
(the gold and Titanium models), the stainless is not.

Their reasoning (very weak IMHO) is that they would be creating a new model that doesn't exist. I explained to them that based
on that reasoning they would rather have an unhappy customer with a scratched mineral crystal, than a happy customer who was
willing to pay for the upgrade.

It fell on deaf ears !

Kurt


----------



## mpayne (Nov 23, 2018)

*Re: Absolutely correct ...*

Hello, Lisandro. I have the grey dial version of that same watch, and I also want to get a sapphire crystal for it. Did you ever replace the scratched crystal on yours? What were the dimensions of the crystal? I've sent an email to Citizen, but received no useful information. I imagine that they are very thinly staffed right now, though, because of the shelter in place.

Matt


----------

